# Thats 1 tall chef...



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

Chef at Large's Michael Smith came to our school to host 2 events. 
















My head just barely reached this guy's neck...HES HUGE. At this event, he was working with a few volunteer students to prep a dinner party for Paul Bocuse's (sp?) arrival. Michael Stadlander was there for that event too but I couldn't find him.

Star chefs to meet
Michael Smith - check
Jamie Oliver - check
the Dubeys - check
Carlo Rota - in progress
Nigella Lawson (ok, shes not really a chef) - in progress
The IronChefs - in progress


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

I'm sorry: Carlo Rota? a chef? He's barely an actor, let alone a chef!!!

Michael is a good guy; good for you for having the opportunity to spend some time with him.


----------



## mike (Jan 24, 2003)

you mean there are two chefs called michael smith.Im the short one & would have done the gig for half price boom boom !!!

ps did you understand jamie olivers accent I cant & im a brit!!!

chow


----------

